

Bioengineers turn mouse brains almost completely transparent - omnisci
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-04/11/clear-brain

======
omnisci
This is a perfect example of taking a simple idea and making it big:) We
always clear our brain sections prior to imaging, it's a common practice, but
doing this throughout the whole brain is...well...f'in awesome:) Looking
forward to seeing how people use these tools.

